# 'Breakfast of champions; a culinary guide' Dianabol Only Cycle How-To....



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

In this thread I am going to outline my 6 week Dianabol cycle, I understand people are often in two minds about just running dianabol but as it will be my first experience with Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids I thought this would be a good place to start.

I'm going to be as thorough as I can in my explanation because when I was doing my background research for this cycle I kept coming across threads that had loads of hit or miss information, everything seemed to be incomplete and as someone who is trying to get all the information they need compiled to run a cycle it was pretty annoying lol, so I thought if I can make it so absolutely no stone gets left unturned this should be a fairly useful 'resource' for the inexperienced steroid user. I think if you're going to do something as risky as this you should do it properly and have every eventuality covered so this is exactly what I intend to do and of course welcome your input. They say the devil is in the detail so I've opened a twitter account just to log anything that I think I otherwise would of forgotten to include on my weekly updates on this thread, so if any of you want to get inside the mind of a novice roid head lol, ask any questions or offer me any pointers by all means follow&#8230;.. this is the url to my account; http://twitter.com/#!/abusingpenguin

Overview

*Age:* 19 years 9 months

*Height:* 6ft

*Weight:* 12st 1lb

*Cycle:* Methandrostenolone (Dianabol, Methandienone, Dbol)

*Dosage:* 30mg Every day (20mg upon wakening + 10mg 5 hours afterwards)

*Duration of cycle:* 6 weeks followed by thorough PCT

*Cycle to commence:* 01/05/2010

This is the thread that initially inspired me to do this so would advise having a skim through: http://tinyurl.com/6ywtdwh

The reason being that he is a similar height, weight and age.

I have chosen to do a six week Dianabol only cycle because I think it will offer impressive gains when combined with my planned diet and training program. I think this is an appropriate first cycle to gain an understanding of the effects of AAS on the body. I don't have a problem with the idea of injecting and plan on doing it one day however for my first cycle I want to keep things relatively simple and put what I learn down to experience for future reference. I understand the issue with age and steroids and I welcome your insight, If you think I'm too young by all means say so but please try to understand the precautions I have taken, I have seen lads take courses of drugs at my age and seem relatively fine at the end of them but I am 99% certain most if not all, would of done half of the research that I have, and I would say that there is a huge majority of lads up and down the country being handed pills by blokes in gyms being told to take them and not running any kind of PCT or consulting the boards/internet/books so please bear that in mind but I honestly welcome your judgement, I'm not pretending to know it all and hopefully this will be a learning curve.

What am I expecting to gain from this? Well I will honestly be happy with anything upwards of a 6lb gain I understand that Dianabol has a reputation for water retention but to be honest I can live with this and I am expecting to **** a high percentage of gained weight away at the end of the cycle. Like I said I want to do this properly and my diet taken into consideration I can see myself hitting 13stone easily. There seems to be this controversy surrounding dianabol that you lose all your gains and hopefully I can try to dispel this myth. Let's remember that protein synthesised is protein synthesised and I am fully aware that the body will be in a highly catabolic state after coming off of dianabol but I am planning on running a high quality PCT alongside an absolutely text book diet for as long as it takes to establish a new Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR) so hopefully I wont lose as much as other people report because I think people go hell for leather on diet when on the cycle and then put it on the back burner when on PCT whereas I would say if anything it needs to be substantially better during PCT to keep all that you can of your gains.

Profile

I'm going to update my statistics every week so you get a good idea of the progression going on in better detail week by week, This will of course continue through PCT and for approximately a month after that just so we paint a picture of the whole process rather than just the initial 6 weeks.

I will take photos throughout and upload them to something like photo bucket and if I can include them in the thread I will do, I'm starting my cycle 1st of May and will be sure to get some high quality before shots just for a solid foundation to compare against.

This will include my weight on the weekly update

Measurements are as follows&#8230;.

Neck 15 inches

Chest 41 inches

Waist 32 ½ inches

Thigh 22 inches

Bicep 13 inches

Also another thing I was concerned about was testicular atrophy so I will give a value of that just for reference and in case any one else is bothered by it

So rough testicular diameter lol = 2 ½ inches

Approximate Training Values

I will include training values right before the onset of the cycle just because these seem to be going up quite rapidly lately so do not want them to be inaccurate.

Diet

I understand that your body can only respond to what you put into it and even at the moment my diet is fairly good, its not perfect but I am responding well to it and making steady, progressive weight gain however, when I am on cycle it will be down to a T with approximately a kcal intake of 4000 consisting of 30-35% high quality Protein 15% fat and %55 low Gi carbs I will keep the body supplied with a continuous feed of nutrients hitting an anabolic window roughly every 2-3 hours in the hope of F*****g stacking it on this way. I'm going to post my diet soon I'm currently drawing it up and tweaking it but it will be ready for you all to view before I start the cycle. I will of course drink like a camel whilst on the cycle and intake at least 3 litres a day, this wont be a problem because I drink all the time as it is. I've saved up a fairly decent amount of cash to make sure this diet is really high quality to get the most out of the cycle.

Anabolic Androgenic Steroids

Steroid: Dianabol

DANABOL DS (Blue Hearts) Body Research ones&#8230;.

30mg every day for a duration of 6 weeks.

These photos are of what I have in hand&#8230;..










Post Cycle Therapy

To commence day after final Dianabol tablet is taken&#8230;.

Nolvadex: 60 mg Day one

40 mg Following 10 days

20 mg Following 10 days

Clomid: 100 mg first 3 Days

50 mg following 10 days

Manifestation of Estrogenic side effects during cycle:

20mg of Nolvadex everyday until symptoms disappear&#8230;.

The PCT is something I'm fairly unsure of so I appreciate input here, I think this should be sufficient from what I've gathered but if you can offer me any advice from experience I would welcome it with open arms I'm in two minds will HCG be needed for this cycle?.

I'm hoping for the best and hopefully wont experience too much testicular atrophy but If it happens it happens and to be honest my bollocks were never exactly massive lol so if they completely disappear I can always go for an aspiring career in ladyboy porn but fingers crossed that will be a last resort.

Obviously any ideas are greatly appreciated and sit tight and watch this space... Thanks for reading


----------



## Ben-Stuch (Jan 20, 2011)

Next week i will be coming to the end of my 2nd cycle of dianabol (Lixus), gone alot better than my first.. as my first i didnt really no what i was doing i will be honest !! didnt run no PCT etc.. i didnt have any problems with loosin any gains.. but this time i definetly want to run PCT !

Just a quik question, Nolvadex & clomid is this available to purchase from an everyday store? or internet? (im not asking for a contact if it isnt), also what space of time do you leave between tabs? thanks Ben.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't read the whole post, but yeah Dbol is a good starter and you'll get results...

People will say "don't use at 19" but i know you won't throw your gear away

And LOL at how you have measured your balls :lol:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Scrolling through the post to begin with it looked well laid out and written.

Then I took note of OP's Age + Lifting/Body Stats................










Seriously what the hell are kids doing these days?


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

In all fairness weavens I would appreciate it if you read the whole thing then gave me some feedback you say what are we doing these days, I haven't done anything yet I've obviously posted this to get some advice and collaborate that info and make a judgement based on the general reaction tell my why I shouldn't take them now, cause I will put a ceiling on a hormonal threshold by doing it?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I love that you measured your balls! Haha nutcase.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Scrolling through the post to begin with it looked well laid out and written.
> 
> Then I took note of OP's Age + Lifting/Body Stats................
> 
> ...


Tbf he's 3 months before 20... a 6 week cycle of 30mg Dbol ed won't kill him,

All that "you should hit your natty limit 1st" is bull, i was 200lbs when i was 18 and used steroids to get there


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Not even going to waste my time bothering to explain myself on this.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Tbf he's 3 months before 20... a 6 week cycle of 30mg Dbol ed won't kill him,
> 
> All that "you should hit your natty limit 1st" is bull, i was 200lbs when i was 18 and used steroids to get there


Agree natural limit thing is bull****, brb training 5yrs when I could achieve it in 1.

It's true though why i'm planning first cycle. However saying that though I have trained 5rs do have dedication just never properly BB'ed I did muay thai mainly. Alot of guys use **** dont have motivation dedication and that is dangerous.

Now I wanna look good, so why not.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

i think youve made an excellent effort, thoroughly researched and i quite enjoyed the whole post. yes people will frown on you being 19, buts its your choice. do what you feel is best. you seem quite smart from your post so enjoy your cycle should you wish to commence and keep us updated.

can we have anal cavity depth along with testicle size please? just so jpay can get a mental picture.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

your start date needs to change


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

2.5 inches


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Weavans in a way, someone at 12st obviously doesn't know how to eat or train for mass gains, and Dbol ain't going to change that.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> i think youve made an excellent effort, thoroughly researched and i quite enjoyed the whole post. yes people will frown on you being 19, buts its your choice. do what you feel is best. you seem quite smart from your post so enjoy your cycle should you wish to commence and keep us updated.
> 
> can we have anal cavity depth along with testicle size please? just so jpay can get a mental picture.


Cabin.fever yet again you amuse me you sick little puppy!! :lol:

Easy T I do have to say im impressed with how you have spent so much time researching and planning , its more than I did on my first cycle and more than most on this site so welldone lad and keep up the work.

p.s. never thought to measure my balls, imagine your mother walks in a sees you doing that hahaha


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

bayman said:


> I agree with Weavans in a way, someone at 12st obviously doesn't know how to eat or train for mass gains, and Dbol ain't going to change that.


Well it worked for me many years ago so give the lad a break, he has a well structured plan here unlike most


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm I dont get it, just because he has written a good plan its ok to go straight onto gear?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> can we have anal cavity depth along with testicle size please? just so jpay can get a mental picture.


Nothing like great uk-muscle reading material to stimulate hunger before breakfast. :thumbup1: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

lambert said:


> Hmmm I dont get it, just because he has written a good plan its ok to go straight onto gear?


He will do it weather or not we or any one says not to


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly. I'd if he's going to go straight onto it, I'd rather he'd do it with the research and intuition he ha shown. If at the end he's not happy with the outcome then he seems smart enough to be able to evaluate where he went wrong. Ergo, a lesson learnt. To be a little blunt, he should pick up on our advice if he was that intelligent, but some people want to do what some want to do. This might be a catalyst for him in his physique and bodybuilding ventures. Or it could be like the other 99% and be a quick fix l. I'd rather sit back and watch how it pans out than try and give dissuading advice at which he probably won't take.

It's better than "doin dbol only innit blud, do I need to way proteen cuz I eat 20mcnuggets a day already" type of posts that crop up. Who, lo and behold, no matte how much people say "research research research, diet diet diet" they do the cycle anyway...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey op, you'e clued up. Well done lol.

I'd leave it a little while IF I was you as at over 6ft you can easily fill out to 200 in a short while.

But as said good plan and needs must, will be watching


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Been reading through the posts and do genuinely appreciate the advice guys, I will give you a bit more background on myself I've been training for 3 months now in the gym prior to that I was training for entry into the Royal Marines, unfortunately I didn't come up to scratch :sad: but that is another story. I shed loads of weight doing this endurance and CV training and to be honest I hated it lol (I know a strange career choice for someone who hates CV) Nevertheless I plan on applying in a few years time when I am a bit older, I went from 13 stone down to 11 and a half stone... Prior to this I was at college mainly trying to put as much weight on as possible in the gym I wasn't in particularly great shape about 13.3stone and a 16% bodyfat but had a reasonable foundation to work with and this has kind of stuck onto my frame, currently at 12stone. I have taken the replies into account, I don't want this thread to get tarred with the 'Baby Chav on roids' brush so I'm going to compromise and take your advice I'm going to work my way up to 13 and a half stone naturally and realistically this is going to take me about 15 months but I would hope this shows that I am willing to listen to advice and although a lot of people will consider that still too young it should mean that they wont immediately write it off as someone who is proper young and doesn't have a clue about the fire they are playing with. The only thing I would like to ask is Being that bit older and that bit heavier for a first cycle would it be worthwhile going all out and throwing enanthate in there as well for 12 weeks or would that be deemed as too risky?

Also seriously regretting measuring my balls lol but I am genuinely worried about it can anyone tell me how much they are likely to shrink on firstly a 6 week cycle and secondly a 12 week cycle?

With all the above explained I will keep this thread running and update my natural statistics once a month because things will be much slower, not sure if the mods would prefer this being moved to a progress thread because obviously the content is going to be long winded and progressive

Thanks for reading


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Started a Progress thread going to come back to this once I'm ready to cycle

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/132311-easy_t-progress-thread.html


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Easy_T said:


> So rough testicular diameter lol = 2 ½ inches


You need to weigh your spuds if your gonna keep a proper eye on it fella


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

spudsy said:


> You need to weigh your spuds if your gonna keep a proper eye on it fella


Haha cheers mate will be sure to keep everyone updated on the size/weight of these things


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

I ready a study where they claimed testicular shrinkage from steroid use was in most cases by 20% and that most guys didn't even notice it.

and let's not forget smaller spuds make the sausage look bigger


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

At least noone can say the guy hasn't done his research in this one


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

This is my view, I personally don't see the point in taking 'steroids' no matter what age, if you already haven't got good understanding / technique of deadlifts, squats, rows and overhead presses and nutritional aspects. This is purely my view, but the gains you receive if lacking 1 or 2 of these factors are going to be heavy.


----------



## cockerpeter (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep all good if what you are getting is the real thing, as you all know dbol is the most ripped off oral, so when i used pharma edge dbol, plain blue pill with no effect i was gutted to say the least.............so my cycle was this 40 dbol daily, every monday, 150 test 400 and 100 equibol. then repeat jab on thursday. i am 4 weeks in and am only now just seeing the gains, slightly. Im using bio chem test and equibol, with no holograms.......but with an expiary date. I am begining to think my gains are from mass protein intake and carb loading and intake. my diet is spot on. So now im already wanting to a. start again, b.save this cycle by way of what????????????? any ideas. p.s love to dead lift...........squat............press...........5x5 rules............


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you could put on a couple of stone naturally within a year if you sort out your diet and training


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I started using steroids at about 40, but I never discourage anyone. I'm a terrible old rogue.

A couple of things to say. I don't like Dbol (I'm a tbol man), but I have 200 of those ones you have there, and can confirm that they are well potent.

Second, I've become a fan of 6 week (42 day) cycles. Its hard to screw your endocrine system up irreparably in 42 days. And you can do 4 exciting little 6-week cycles a year, and never be too out of shape.

Arnie called dianabol "the breakfast of champions", but he reputedly used more injectible primo than dbol. He's also had his aortic heart valve replaced, but we'll never know if this was steroid-related.

He's the same age as my dad, and certainly seems in better nick.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Easy_T said:


> In this thread I am going to outline my 6 week Dianabol cycle, I understand people are often in two minds about just running dianabol but as it will be my first experience with Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids I thought this would be a good place to start.
> 
> I'm going to be as thorough as I can in my explanation because when I was doing my background research for this cycle I kept coming across threads that had loads of hit or miss information, everything seemed to be incomplete and as someone who is trying to get all the information they need compiled to run a cycle it was pretty annoying lol, so I thought if I can make it so absolutely no stone gets left unturned this should be a fairly useful 'resource' for the inexperienced steroid user. I think if you're going to do something as risky as this you should do it properly and have every eventuality covered so this is exactly what I intend to do and of course welcome your input. They say the devil is in the detail so I've opened a twitter account just to log anything that I think I otherwise would of forgotten to include on my weekly updates on this thread, so if any of you want to get inside the mind of a novice roid head lol, ask any questions or offer me any pointers by all means follow&#8230;.. this is the url to my account; http://twitter.com/#!/abusingpenguin
> 
> ...


You've made me want to measure my balls


----------

